# Missed Block Policy?



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

What is the missed block policy? I've done 2 weeks of of successful deliveries & I'm pretty happy with the job. I didn't feel well this morning and had to forfeit my shift. The new cut off time is 45 minutes and I think I just missed it. This is my first missed block so I'm just hoping there's a one missed block grace period!


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

They give you 3 chances.. They will deactivated you if you miss 4 times.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah I wouldn't worry about 1.. I missed one when I first started doing it and just got an email saying not to do it again basically. I've heard people getting let go after 2 but I don't think it's a set amount of times you miss but more a reliability percentage threshold you can't drop below.


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

Cool! That makes sense. So excited to find this forum! I didn't know one existed. Should have assumed


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yup they also track when you're late. I got there six minutes late, the cut off is five. The staff signed me in but then I got an email from amazon about it


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yup they also track when you're late. I got there six minutes late, the cut off is fine. The staff signed me in but then I got an email from amazon about it


Yikes! I try to get there 20 minutes early, usually. But stuff happens!


----------

